# Orientation of Tenneco reef



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

What is the directional orientation of the Tenneco structure, and how long is the entire structure?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hibauchery said:


> What is the directional orientation of the Tenneco structure, and how long is the entire structure?


It runs approximately north and south. The north end is the shallowest (tallest). If I remember correctly, it is about 200' long. 

Links to a few of my Tenneco posts:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-pics-tenneco-rig-legs-100030/
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-pics-another-shot-tenneco-rig-legs-131078/
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/video-tenneco-legs-freefall-132174/


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

